# What to expect in Central Ga



## thumper523 (Dec 6, 2016)

I plan on hunting this Saturday for our 1 day of bear season. Has anyone here ever killed one and what would I expect from DNR if I did? I know you can't bait and I have heard some horror stories like, "If they find a candy wrapper they can charge you with baiting". I don't bait but just curious as why they seem hard on hunters. I bet I've seen 3 different bears this year, we're covered up with them.


----------



## splinter17 (Dec 8, 2016)

We have seen 4 different bears here in the Central Zone. Father-in-law won't shot one on bear day.  He has heard to many stories from respected hunters to even bother.

My belief, many are getting shot and buried. Why, so not to have to deal with DNR. Example. DNR asks you to show them where he was shot. Try explaining to DNR any corn within 200 yards put out over a week before is for deer and not bear.


----------



## Dustin4106 (Dec 8, 2016)

*Bear*

I shot a bear in twiggs the very first year the opened the season. Dnr was awful. The lack of professionalism they showed them was awful. I understand they don't want them to be shot but there are a lot of bears there and they opened a season for a reason. I was completely obeying the law and when we left our club that afternoon after I checked mine in they had a road block set up and gave us all the third degree and we were just going to eat dinner. Also I'm pro law enforcement. I'm a former law enforcement officer. Every time I've dealt with dnr it's been a pleasurable experience except for the bear season there


----------



## thumper523 (Dec 8, 2016)

Dustin4106 said:


> I shot a bear in twiggs the very first year the opened the season. Dnr was awful. The lack of professionalism they showed them was awful. I understand they don't want them to be shot but there are a lot of bears there and they opened a season for a reason. I was completely obeying the law and when we left our club that afternoon after I checked mine in they had a road block set up and gave us all the third degree and we were just going to eat dinner. Also I'm pro law enforcement. I'm a former law enforcement officer. Every time I've dealt with dnr it's been a pleasurable experience except for the bear season there



Guy killed one about 4 years ago and said same thing. DNR ragged him for shooting a 200# sow. And yeah, I've been road checked too. Also, don't haul a bear for friend, that's evidence on you.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Dec 11, 2016)

Let us know who yall do!


----------



## thumper523 (Dec 12, 2016)

*No success*

Guy in club got a shot at one but missed, think he was shaking too bad. The one I got on camera never showed up.
There was very little sign as I think the cold weather had them laid up.


----------



## SkeeterZX225 (Dec 14, 2016)

http://www.wsbradio.com/ap/ap/georgia/study-middle-georgia-bear-population-higher-than-t/ntMkM/

says 10 were killed in mid georgia, AND...the population is larger than originally thought. I could have told them that!


----------



## Joe Brandon (Dec 14, 2016)

SkeeterZX225 said:


> http://www.wsbradio.com/ap/ap/georgia/study-middle-georgia-bear-population-higher-than-t/ntMkM/
> 
> says 10 were killed in mid georgia, AND...the population is larger than originally thought. I could have told them that!



If they move the hunt to January they'll be lucky to have 1 bear taken. In other words they won't this population to explode like it has in the northern counties.


----------



## SkeeterZX225 (Dec 15, 2016)

I also feel they need to take hunter surveys into account for their research. On the 1100 acres I hunt we have at least 5 different bears. They are all identifiable by size/markings. I realize they pass through, but if you put out corn in august or September, they will eat it all and stay in the area until you stop putting it out. Instead of using hair samples and DNA, they need to use corn and trail cameras!


----------

